# Oscilador Colpitts



## l_007 (May 14, 2006)

hola, estoy armando un pequeño transmisor de am, me interesaria tener un diagrama de un generador colpitts sencillo para continuar...un saludo y les agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 17, 2006)

Hola I_007,

Te paso una liga muy buena sobre los osciladores Colpitts.  Espero que te sirva.

Si tienes alguna duda al respecto avísanos,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colpitts_oscillator

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## l_007 (May 24, 2006)

muchas gracias, seguro es lo que busco y junto a las ecuaciones, esta completo.
un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Freddy Calderon (Jun 16, 2006)

chamo una pregunta: el colpitts q te recomendaron es estable?...debo generar una señal entre 5 y 40 Mhz, no tienes un diseño con cristal?¿ teoricamente se suponen q son estables, es para mi trabajo de grado, si pueds darme alguna información?¿


----------



## framarme (Abr 28, 2011)

Hola a todos,
Quería haceros una pregunta, a ver, he visto en muchos libros cómo se calcula la frecuencia de oscilación de un oscilador Colpitts con transistor bipolar, pero no encuentro en ningún sitio cómo se diseña el amplificador completo, es decir, sólo muestran cómo diseñar los condensadors y la bobina, pero no el resto. 
A ver si vosotros podéis ayudarme a aprender a diseñar todo el circuito completo.

Este es el oscilador del que os hablo:


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 28, 2011)

aqui te dejo un oscilador colpitts muy estable

lo uso en mi transceptor de 80 metros.

Es bien facil de hacer este oscilador. Usa las junturas de los transistores BD139 como varicap. si no lo encuentras los puedes reemplazar por el C2331.

La bobina la puedes hacer usando una Jeringa de las que usan los medicos para inyectar pacientes. Debe ser de 10mm de diametro. Dependiendo la frecuencia que necesites, puedes poner o quitarle vueltas a la bobina.

Yo use unas 12 vueltas para que andara desde los 4.28 hasta 4.43 mhz.

CUALQUIER DUDA PREGUNTAS MANO


----------



## framarme (Abr 28, 2011)

Agradezco mucho tu respuesta, lo intentaré montar.

Pero lo que me interesa es saber diseñar el oscilador que pongo en la fotografía porque estoy intentando saber cómo diseñar la etapa amplificadora para que funcione el oscilador. 

Un saludo.


----------



## saito (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola, Estoy diseñando un Oscilador sinusoidal Colpitts a 2 MHZ, al parecer obtengo una Frecuencia máxima de 1.8MHZ en la simulación.
mis preguntas son:
1) ¿como determinar los armónicos en la Simulación?
     ya que estos me permiten verificar si es o no sinusoidal 

2) ¿el condensador de desvío sera el correcto? 

Simulador: Multisim 10 
A continuación adjunto las imágenes del proyecto 
Gracias por su colaboración


----------



## dark_soul (Feb 28, 2014)

Buen dia a todos, antes de abrir este post, revise algunos anteriores realacionados al tema, sin embargo no hay respuesta a lo que busco, espero con este post conseguir ayuda a mi solicitud.

Estoy tratando de hacer un oscilador colpitts, sin embargo no he tenido muy buenos resultados, y la ayuda por internet es muy incompleta, pues, solo se limitan a decir que la frecuencia=1/2*pi*sqrt(LC) y que hfe=C2/C1, quiza sea lo unico que se necesita..., probando diferentes configuraciones la mas estable en frecuencia y amplitud ha sido con cristal (no es lo que busco), pero cuando quiero usar bobina y capacitor vienen problemas, por ejemplo: amplitud, distorcion en la onda senoidal, etc.

Mi pregunta es, que consideracion(es) hay que seguir para el diseño del amplificador, desde por ejemplo eleccion del bjt/fet, criterios de polarización, los criterios de calculo de la bobina (no se si afecte el factor de calidad Q), calculo de los capacitores, etc.

He probado una configuración que vi en el siguiente video 



 que me ha funcionado con una bobina variable en el rango de los 15 - 30 MHZ, buena amplitud pero no estable, hay mucha distorción armonica, esto con una bobina variable usando una barra de ferrita.

Sin mas les agradezco de antemano su ayuda, espero recibir ayuda mas detallada de la que normalmente encuentras en post con el mismo tema.

Gracias.

Saludos. ...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 28, 2014)

Con el criterio de barkhausen incluís en el cálculo los parámetros del transistor, es decir g11, b11, b12, g22 b22, etc.

A la larga, por simplificación se llega a esas expresiones que mencionaste una es la condición que fija la frecuencia (pero en vez de C, es Ceq, C1 en serie con C2) y la otra la condición de arranque que hace que a la salida el transistor vea una resistencia negativa para evitar amortiguar la señal y que se extinga con el tiempo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola caro dark_soul te dejo aca copias de un excente libro sobre telecomunicaciones donde si ensina a proyectar un oscilador LC collpits , deseo que ese articulo te sirva como orientación.
Desafortunadamente lo idioma es en portugues , pero con buena vontade es possible si entiender.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los estudios !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dark_soul (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola, no había tenido tiempo de revisar sus comentarios hasta hace unos momentos, quiero agradecer su ayuda.

Daniel tu aporte es justo lo que estaba buscando, simule y arme el circuito y todo perfecto ahora solo es cuestión de calcular los valores para la frecuencia deseada; si no es mucha molestia de que libro son las imagenes?

Nuevamente gracias, saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 2, 2014)

En un colpitts como este:







La frecuencia está dada por:

[LATEX]f_{osc}=\frac{1}{2.\pi.\sqrt{L.C_{eq}}}[/LATEX]

Donde:

[LATEX]C_{eq}=\frac{C_{1}.C_{2}}{C_{1}+C{2}}[/LATEX]

El circuito que puso el *daniel*, es una variante como dice el libro llamada Clapp, donde el inductor está en serie con un capacitor y en paralelo con la serie de 2 capacitores. En el ejemplo, C4 está en serie con L y C1//C2 en serie con C5.

Otra alternativa interesante es el oscilador Pierce, que es un colpitts, pero con un cristal en vez de un inductor, el principio es el mismo y su frecuencia termina siendo la fundamental del cristal. Lo malo, es que con la fundamental solo podés llegar cerca de los 30MHz, después si es necesario mayor frecuencia tenés que trabajar con los "armónicos" impares.


----------



## dark_soul (Mar 3, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 gracias por la ayuda, según entendí del texto, en los osciladores LC existen diferentes arreglos entre los elementos L-C: colpitts (2 capacitores, 1 bobina), hartley (2 bobinas, 1 capacitor).

Pero el principio para diseño es el mismo, el calculo de las impedancias Z1,Z2 y Z3, que son precisamente las reactancias de los elementos L o C según el caso, partiendo de eso se puede hacer el arreglo mas conveniente, o bueno... eso es lo que yo entendí , aun me falta hacer el calculo correspondiente y tratar de adaptarlo a un colpitts.

Por lo pronto aun tengo problemas, resulta que simule y arme en protoboard el circuito del texto y funciona correctamente, pero al realizar cálculos para un oscilador de 25 Mhz no me funciona físicamente en protoboard, si en simulación, yo quiero pensar que el problema esta en la bobina, a pesar de que según el fabricante me dice que mide 380 nH @ 50 Q.

Por lo pronto seguiré experimentando.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2014)

El protoboard *no* sirve para frecuencias o corrientes altas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2014)

dark_soul dijo:


> Hola, no había tenido tiempo de revisar sus comentarios hasta hace unos momentos, quiero agradecer su ayuda.
> 
> Daniel tu aporte es justo lo que estaba buscando, simule y arme el circuito y todo perfecto ahora solo es cuestión de calcular los valores para la frecuencia deseada; si no es mucha molestia de que libro son las imagenes?
> 
> Nuevamente gracias, saludos.



Atendendo a tu pedido : Telecomunicações / Juares do Nascimento , Makron Books , 1992.
MAKRON Books do Brasil Editora Ltda.
Editora McGraw-Hill Ltda.
São Paulo , Rua Tabapuã ,1105, Itaim-Bibi , CEP:04533 , TEL011)829-8604 , (011)820-8528.
Caso queiras puedo subir lo indice de contenidos , usteds escolhe un asunto y con mucho gusto subo aca.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dark_soul (Mar 5, 2014)

Hay alguna forma alterna al protoboard, para la prueba y error en el armado de circuitos RF?

¿que tanto se puede confiar en un simulador? esto con la finalidad de que si se tienen que soldar los componentes el resultado sea favorable.

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 5, 2014)

Te comprás un PCB, y vás armando las conexiones mediante islas, pero sin perforar, algo así:






Dejando un buen plano de masa.

Te dejo el fogotutorial.


----------



## dark_soul (Mar 7, 2014)

Gracias a su apoyo he conseguido un oscilador entre 20 y 35 MHz que es el rango de interés, a pesar de tener amplitud estable, la ganancia del transistor (BF255A) va siendo menos conforme incrementa la frecuencia, es decir en 20 MHz tengo 2 Vp y 35 MHz tengo .9 Vp.

Como puedo implementar un control automático de ganancia, es decir, que siempre me entregue a la salida el valor más pequeño (por ejemplo .9 V) esto en cualquier rango de frecuencia. Algo así como en los receptores, sólo que no tengo conocimiento de alguna topología ya sea con bjt o jfet.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 8, 2014)

Subí lo que hiciste y vemos.

La forma más sencilla es implementar algo similar a un receptor de AM, mediante un diodo + C que permita manipular la polrización del transistor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2014)

dark_soul dijo:


> Gracias a su apoyo he conseguido un oscilador entre 20 y 35 MHz que es el rango de interés, a pesar de tener amplitud estable, la ganancia del transistor (BF255A) va siendo menos conforme incrementa la frecuencia, es decir en 20 MHz tengo 2 Vp y 35 MHz tengo .9 Vp.
> 
> Como puedo implementar un control automático de ganancia, es decir, que siempre me entregue a la salida el valor más pequeño (por ejemplo .9 V) esto en cualquier rango de frecuencia. Algo así como en los receptores, sólo que no tengo conocimiento de alguna topología ya sea con bjt o jfet.
> 
> ...


----------



## dark_soul (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola!!! adjunto el diagrama del oscilador colpitts; como habia comentado anteriormente, que debo hacer para que la amplitud siempre sea la misma para el rango de frecuencias del oscilador, no importando que sea la amplitud mas baja.

Aun falta que anexe la etapa del buffer, aun no se si deba ir antes o despues del CAG.

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 10, 2014)

Habría que ver si los valores de C1/C5/C2 son los correctos.

Yo haría C2 mucho más grande que ese valor, ya que en 20/35MHz presenta una impedancia mayor a R1 y justamente la idea es que presente un corto a esas frecuencias.

Por el lado de C1 tal vez podría ser un poco más grande, por ej. 1nF.

En cambio C5 habría que ver bien cual sería el valor conveniente, podrías probar levantándolo un poco.

Suponiendo que todo eso no funcione, podrías probar algo así:


```
Vo o--|<|----x------ Lchoque---Pote--o Gate (Vin) 
             |
             C
             |
            ---
```

Esa red modificará la polarización del FET corriendo su punto de trabajo hacia una tensión más negativa a medida que la amplitud de la salida sea mayor y como la transferencia de un FET por ej. suele ser esta:







Mientras más negativa sea Vgs, más chica será la amplificación de id a la salida. Obviamente el ajuste deberás hacerlo en forma empírica .

Otra alternativa es tratar la señal a la salida del oscilador con un amplificador que tenga CAG.

*Editado:*

¿Por qué colocaste el inductor y el C3 en la salida (con C5 en serie)?


----------



## dark_soul (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola!!! gracias por tus comentarios, aun no he tenido oportunidad de hacer las pruebas, respecto al arreglo con el capacitor que mencionas no me quedo muy claro, anexo un diagrama para ver si así esta bien las conexiones o  hacia donde van.

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 11, 2014)

No, el cátodo del diodo iría a la salida de tu oscilador, seguido por el capacitor a masa y un inductor de choque en serie con un potenciómetro (que servirá para ajustar esa realimentación) a gate.

Manteniendo el resto del circuito.

Respecto a tu circuito, antes de agregar esta red, tratá de corregir los valores de los capacitores que usastes, tal vez el problema esté ahí y más que nada fijate que en un colpitts, tanto el inductor como el capacitor C3 se conecta a colector, no a la salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola a todos dejo aca un articulo del EDN donde si ensina a armar un oscilador de 18Mhz con función ALC.
Mirar en la pagina 82
!fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pdelt3 (May 17, 2014)

Muchachos, como les va?

Es posible utilizar este oscilador para hacer un calentador por induccion?.
La idea sería hacerlo funcionar a 200Khz y hacer que la senoidal generada pase por una bobina de 5 a 10 vueltas con una corriente de 30A.

Es posible?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/Colpitts_FET.png


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2014)

Hola caro pdelt3 , te recomendo ese sitio aca :http://danyk.cz/induk_en.html ,y http://danyk.cz/induk2_en.html , y http://danyk.cz/induk3_en.html , en els tiene muchas buenas informaciones de como construir un bueno horno por inducción.
Seguramente usteds gustara de los buenos resultados obtenidos .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wioxvr (Nov 8, 2016)

Saludos, me encuentro realizando un oscilador Colpitts y veo que en ciertas ocasiones en lugar de una Rc en el colector ubican una bobina de choke (RFC). ¿Qué consideraciones se tiene en el diseño de un emisor común con polarización por divisor de tensión si se ubica esa bobina y no una resistencia? Sé que la bobina es para evitar el paso de la señal AC hacia la fuente DC, solo eso.

P.D.: Estoy realizando un proyecto personal y quiero crear un oscilador a 100KHz. Vi esa novedad en un circuito oscilador con transistor y me llamo la atención ¿alguna fuente dónde pueda consultar más sobre el oscilador Colpitts con un transistor?

Gracias. ...


----------



## smoke (Nov 9, 2016)

El choque tiene dos ventajas, no "carga" el circuito de salida porque la Rcolec. no queda en paralelo con la carga, y no produce caída de tensión, lo que puede ser importante con tensiones bajas de alimentación. Fuera de estas consideraciones, en etapas de bajo nivel no es critico el uso o no de un choque. Saludos.


----------



## nicolas00vm (Jun 6, 2017)

buenas, tengo que hacer un oscilador colpitts colector comun que funcione a 36MHz respetando el siguiente circuito:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(variando valores de los componentes)en el cual en mis calculos el acoplamiento capacitivo quedaria de 22 pF (los 2 capacitores de 47pf en serie) y la bobina de 0.88uHy quiero saber si tengo algun error muy terrible o porque no puedo ni simularlo.
archivo multisim: mega.nz/#!gsAUVY4K!aTPzn9RYaq7ZqGv2ZgtiXnDOtKuOWwuk_TUxRf-mOZc
si alguien me puede ayudar "rapido" se lo agradezco


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2017)

Hola caro Don nicolas00vm tente poner lo capacitor de realimentación "C1" directamente entre la base y emissor del transistor oscilador.
Quizaz sea nesesario poner un capacitor en paralelo con lo inductor L1 para ayustar la frequenzia de interese.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolas00vm (Jun 6, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don nicolas00vm tente poner lo capacitor de realimentación "C1" directamente entre la base y emissor del transistor oscilador.
> Quizaz sea nesesario poner un capacitor en paralelo con lo inductor L1 para ayustar la frequenzia de interese.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



no puedo lograr que funcione, vi en algunos posts que puede que en osciladores las simulaciones no funcionen bien, en ese caso ¿tiene sentido armar el circuito fisico para probarlo?(el diseño del circuito fue hecho por un profesor y realizado por estudiantes en años anteriores y funcionaba)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2017)

Bueno desafortunadamente jo soy de la vieja guarda (escuela) y nada se de simulaciones virtuales , portanto no puedo te ayudar a contento en ese sentido , cuanto a armar ese circuito seguindo mi recomendación creo que ande de premera una ves que esa topologia es muuuuuy clasica y no tiene por que no andar.
Quizaz lo transistor "BC549C" no sea lo ideal para ese uso , yo tentaria canbiarlo por un BF199 que es mas prolijo a andar en RF.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 6, 2017)

En las opciones de multisim asegúrate de que tengas las condiciones iniciales a 0, en la configuración normal se calcula el valor en continua y se inicia la simulación con ellos, es por eso que no hay oscilaciones iniciales cuando se intentan simular transitorios.


----------



## nicolas00vm (Jun 6, 2017)

Nuyel dijo:


> En las opciones de multisim asegúrate de que tengas las condiciones iniciales a 0[/URL], en la configuración normal se calcula el valor en continua y se inicia la simulación con ellos, es por eso que no hay oscilaciones iniciales cuando se intentan simular transitorios.



un par de preguntas:
¿deberia tener voltaje entre gnd y c5?
¿"            "      "          "    gnd y L1?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2017)

nicolas00vm dijo:


> un par de preguntas:
> ¿deberia tener voltaje entre gnd y c5?
> ¿"            "      "          "    gnd y L1?


!Lado conectado a la base del transistor hay tension DC + AC (RF) , y  lado "L1"  tension AC (RF) !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2017)

Mi consejo es similar al de Daniel , armalo aunque sea al aire (estilo araña) y metele osciloscopio


----------



## SebastianOspina (Dic 17, 2019)

Hola a todos, esto será algo común para aquellos con mas experiencia, sin embargo, espero poder ayudar aquellos que apenas comienzan.. He creado este tutorial que explica como diseñar un oscilador colpitts paso a paso, cabe aclarar, que tiene un pequeño capacitor de ajuste en paralelo, sin embargo, no es considerado oscilador clapp al este no estár en serie con el inductor.

oscilador colpitts diseño


----------

